# What Snowboard Stomp Pad do you guys recommend?



## The[ak] (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't put one on my new board yet but I've heard good things about the metal burton spikes. They come in a pack of six that you can arrange how you want.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most experienced riders shun stomp pads. I'm a relatively new comer and don't use one.


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd recommend not using a stomp pad. They are completely unnecessary, and if you have a good looking board it ruins the look. Just step to the inside of your back binding and use a little backwards pressure against the binding - absolutely no need for a stomp pad.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i think stomp pads are unnecessary but its nice to have.

sometimes the top sheet with snow just makes it too slippery to step on and then ud wish u have a stomp pad.
if ur worried about them ruining ur board, get some smaller ones but they wont stick as good.
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I like my Dakine square spiked pad


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

m60g said:


> I like my Dakine square spiked pad


Is this the one? 
DAKINE Spike Stomp at REI.com


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think he asked wheather or not he should use one. I think he already has decided to and wants to now which one does the best job. 

There are plenty of choices out there find one you like and go for it. There will always be those for and against so do your own thing IMO


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks man!
Yes, I do feel a lot more comfortable with a stomp pad.
Problem is I live in Miami and can't physically choose one... I have to buy it online.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't heard many good things about the Demon brand of stomp pads, haven't tried them personally though. One of my boards has a spike one similar to the one posted and it works well.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Is this the one?
> DAKINE Spike Stomp at REI.com





Yes, that's it:thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

If you think you need a stomp pad, you probably do. Fall getting off the lift, jack your knee, and that's the end of your season. It's a $10 insurance policy against a shortened season.

My wife uses the spike stomp pad and loves it. It's a big one, but you can't miss it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

triangle spikes don't do anything
cone dots don't do anything
plastic pads don't do anything

get the dakine cross studs


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I have pyramid type studs for my stomp pad and it works quite well. Looks decent too.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I've heard the Dakine Spiked stomp pad works well. I'll probably pick one up for my new board this season. You can cut them up into a smaller size too if that monster square is a bit much. I've used some of the pyramid studs over the past few years and haven't been impressed. Many, although admittantly not all, are more form than function.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't use them anymore, but this when I did, I preferred the Dakine Modular. You can place the 3 pieces to fit your boot. The spikes are sharp so they grip your boot well (but be careful, don't step on them barefoot...trust me). They come in various designs, but I went with the clear ones to b less noticeable. Pretty cheap too, less than $10 I think. Oh, and although stomp pads don't look cool, it's a hell of a lot cooler than falling while unloading off the lift, right?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the Spiked Studs, slap 6 of them on your board in a pattern that suits your boot and all is well. They also don't ruin the graphic on the topsheet.

Plus, mine are gold coloured, which is totally pimpin.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

If your worried about getting one that will cover anything up on your board just get a clear pad & you'll be fine. I use one myself & find them useful I forgot which one I use though hmm...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dakine...even cut one into pieces to work around the graphics.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The Dakaine pads and spikes are the best in my opinion both from the standpoint of being effective and also staying stuck to your board. On my decks with a super glossy and slippery surface, I put a few studs down. On my matte finish boards, I really don`t need any. I spend a lot of time riding one footed and even one footed switch. *I like having a little extra traction. Don`t let anyone make fun of you for using one; as Monkey spunk said, it`s a very low cost insurance.*


QFT

/10char


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I like having a little extra traction. Don`t let anyone make fun of you for using one; as Monkey spunk said, it`s a very low cost insurance.


Thanks! Plus, I feel a lot more comfortable having it there. Besides the extra traction its also psychological help! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

I used to use them. They helped me a lot when I needed them. I would definitely get one with spikes that seem like they won't bend. Some of them with very narrow or pointy spikes, the spikes will get messed up after a while. Dakine seems pretty good.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a fairly small clear DC stomp pad.

I put it slightly to the toe side of my board as to have it under the front pad of my foot vs the center of my boot. On my last board I had a giant burton stomp pad and this tiny DC pad seems to give me more overall control.

Hopefully it doesn't decide to fall off on me.... It was free so no huge loss, but I like it. ( =


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

The Dakine stomp pad functionally provides the most grip, IMO. :thumbsup: 

I've been riding nearly 20 years and use a stomp pad. Always will. I tried going without for a while on a new board last year, but decided it was just foolish not to put one on. When you've got something to grab your foot solidly, you can manuever down steep off ramps and over to the top of a run so much easier than if your foot is slipping around the board. The Dakine spike stomp also makes a great kicker to get sticky snow cakes off your boot before stepping into your binding. 

The clear Dakine is barely noticeable if you're concerned about hiding graphics. You can hardly see it on this board.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the studs, and have found the bakoda studs to be a good combination of effective and subtle. I have had them pop off, unlike the Dakine studs, but I also didn't let them set up for 24 hours like it says to do.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

AAA said:


>


Awesome pic!!! 
Thanks for the advise. Tomorrow I am actually driving 20 miles to the only Miami Peter Glenn so I can pick one of those stomp pads. Thanks again for the advise guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

*spikes are the way*

spikes r not only useful if u dont feel like using back pressure but also enhance the image of the board. check it out on my board

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...-off-your-setup-youre-using-4.html#post192688


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> spikes r not only useful if u dont feel like using back pressure but also enhance the image of the board. check it out on my board
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...-off-your-setup-youre-using-4.html#post192688


WOW! Those spikes look great Polonia!
How do you like the Custom X board? I just got one... can't wait to ride it!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> WOW! Those spikes look great Polonia!
> How do you like the Custom X board? I just got one... can't wait to ride it!



thanks dude
i love the custom x. its really a stiff and fast board. its very responsive and transitions are easy and effortless. i took it out last yr for the first time in hunter mtn and it rides like a charm on groomed surfaces.
im eager to devirginize my x8 this yr.
what yr is ur board?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I mentioned it earlier, but those are the same things I'm using on my board as my stomp pad. It has great grip and looks decently nice.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

stompad = stupid. 
dont be a tool.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> stompad = stupid.
> dont be a tool.


stfu. if he's a noob, let him use what he wants so he's not in our way on the ground when he slips off. what the fuck does it matter what someone has on their board? are they going to make you ride shittier with a stomp pad on their board? it doesn't affect you AT ALL.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> stompad = stupid.
> dont be a tool.


^ Troll or Moron. Either way :thumbsdown:

Stomp pad is a helluva lot cooler than falling on your ass everytime you unload.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> thanks dude
> i love the custom x. its really a stiff and fast board. its very responsive and transitions are easy and effortless. i took it out last yr for the first time in hunter mtn and it rides like a charm on groomed surfaces.
> im eager to devirginize my x8 this yr.
> what yr is ur board?


Just got mine last month... 
Its an 09 so I will ride it for the first time in January! Can't wait!! I am desperate to ride! This is the first time I've owned a board, so imagine my excitement... Plus, I finally don't have to waste 1/2 a day renting equipment.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys!!
I finally ordered this one from The-House: Save on Dakine Xmat Stomp Pad Clear Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment

I figured that for $6 bucks, I can't go wrong...


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Hey guys!!
> I finally ordered this one from The-House: Save on Dakine Xmat Stomp Pad Clear Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
> 
> I figured that for $6 bucks, I can't go wrong...


Just picked up the same one. I like that us clear, will go with anything


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

funny no one mentioned about how they are useful for one-footed riding and tricks, most experienced riders prob don't have issues getting off the lift, but if you're going over a kick one footed, it's a hell of a lot easier to get the back foot on the board if there's some friction...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

i have a clear DC stomp pad thats just the DC logo and it works pretty good and didnt fall of after a season of riding


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

the Dakine square one is the best one I have used. It has good spikes and awesome glue.:thumbsup:http://content.backcountry.com/images/items/small/DAK/DAK0867/CL.jpgI think you will like the one that you picked.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeap!
Dave (the salesperson at The-House) who always gives me great advise told me that Dakine has the best glue.
In addition he recommended to use a Hair Dryer to blow hot air on the board, then on the open glue pad before sticking it... 
He assures me that you will have to use a hammer to get it off!


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

im rockin this one
Save on Bakoda Can Trac Stomp Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys!!
I finally bought it and installed it!
Heres how it looks:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Cant belive this has so many replies. But I would reccomend Dakine stomp pads. My mate had a whole bunch of coins stuck to his board, looked pretty sweet. Have seen the same thing with knuckle dusters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I've had that pad. Too late now.. but I don't really like that one. I think that one has the smaller little nubs that end up getting flattened out after a while. It will work good for a season. Maybe by then you won't need one and you can take it off.

Err.. Maybe that one has the larger nubs. Hard to tell from the pic. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

mogulman said:


> I've had that pad. Too late now.. but I don't really like that one. I think that one has the smaller little nubs that end up getting flattened out after a while. It will work good for a season. Maybe by then you won't need one and you can take it off.
> 
> Err.. Maybe that one has the larger nubs. Hard to tell from the pic. Maybe I'm wrong.


Shit! You are completely right!!
After I installed it I stepped on them with regular sneakers and it felt like the nubs would wear down quickly... You just confirmed my fear!!:dunno:

By the way, is it easy to take off after a season??


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Shit! You are completely right!!
> After I installed it I stepped on them with regular sneakers and it felt like the nubs would wear down quickly... You just confirmed my fear!!:dunno:
> 
> By the way, is it easy to take off after a season??


Regardless of the nubs wearing down, the plastic itself will give you the traction you need. 

Generally you can tear them off. Or you can heat it up with a hair dryer till it is warm and peel it off.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Regardless of the nubs wearing down, the plastic itself will give you the traction you need.
> 
> Generally you can tear them off. Or you can heat it up with a hair dryer till it is warm and peel it off.


Thanks!
Will wait until after this season then decide...
PS: The hair dryer is a great trick! Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

try a rome stomp pad


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> If you think you need a stomp pad, you probably do. Fall getting off the lift, jack your knee, and that's the end of your season. It's a $10 insurance policy against a shortened season.
> 
> My wife uses the spike stomp pad and loves it. It's a big one, but you can't miss it.





Snowolf said:


> The Dakaine pads and spikes are the best in my opinion both from the standpoint of being effective and also staying stuck to your board. On my decks with a super glossy and slippery surface, I put a few studs down. On my matte finish boards, I really don`t need any. I spend a lot of time riding one footed and even one footed switch. I like having a little extra traction. Don`t let anyone make fun of you for using one; as Monkey spunk said, it`s a very low cost insurance.


:thumbsup: 

Though I can see why people shun it. They want to be badasses....if you don't need a leg to stand upon then let me see you walk.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Though I can see why people shun it. They want to be badasses....if you don't need a leg to stand upon then let me see you walk.


Not even for being a badass.... I just really like they way my board looks between the binders. I think I don't need one, I had a rubbery-foam thing on my last board, and half the time it was covered in snow, and equally as slippery as the rest of the board.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

whatever floats your boat man.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

For sure, it's all personal preference!


----------

